# Bulbs keep breaking!



## ingle (May 25, 2009)

I am rubbish when it come's to electrics, so i need some help. I use a infrared bulb, more specifically Komodo. I'v used 60w 75w and 100w before, but they al seem to break quite quickly. I always have one spare so there's never any danger. But i just put a new one in on sunday and woke up this morning to find that it's broke again. Plus this time it seem's to of broke my thermostat :devil: ( again i have a spare one just incase so there was no worry) I was just wondering if any one can suggest any brands that are good, or maybe what wattage i should be using? Any ideas would be appriciated. (o and its a brb i'v got in there)


----------



## gl90 (Mar 15, 2010)

what stat are you using, maybe the stat is set to high for the bulb to get that high? I bought a ceramic that broke after 24h of being turned on so could be the bulb but possibly not if it's happened three times


----------



## ingle (May 25, 2009)

I use a habistat. Has always worked fine till last night. And the temps are alway reading 85 so i can't see that that would be to high for a bulb made specifically to endure heat?


----------



## mightyduck12 (May 28, 2008)

We had that also and we changed the fuse in the plug to a 5amp and we have not had any problems since


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

mightyduck12 said:


> We had that also and we changed the fuse in the plug to a 5amp and we have not had any problems since


Changing the fuse doesn't solve the problem. It just means that if a problem occurs, the cable or equipment will get damaged before the 5 amp fuse blows.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

I used an Exo-terra 150 watt with a Microclimate B1 thermostat. Lasted 18 months in a 4' pennine plastics viv (well, outside it as I'd cut a hole in the top and sat it on top of some mesh).


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Get a reflector bulb from b&q or ebay they cost about £2 and last for ages. I have heard from quiet a few who use the reptile bulbs and they dont last long.


----------



## gary foster (Jan 22, 2009)

are you using a dimmer or a pulse stat ? I had the same prob when using a pulse stat with a reflector bulb.The constant on off on off blows the bulbs. A dimmer works much better as the current is gradual rather than all or nothing.


----------



## gl90 (Mar 15, 2010)

would a pulse stat blow a heat bulb?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

gl90 said:


> would a pulse stat blow a heat bulb?


Eventually yes, as it would be constantly turning on & off. A dimmer stat is for use with a heat lamp.


----------



## tang soo do (May 8, 2010)

Hi, setting the stat too high wouldnt cause any problems it would just crank the lamp up to full power. It may sound daft but alot of vibration such as kids running around will blow bulbs especially when the filament is hot, is it kept on floor boards


----------

